# Power Max HD 1128



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We got our first good dump of snow last night and I got a great work out as did my new Toro, 12 in. of wet heavy snow is not the greatest way to brake in a new engine but ran like a top. I need to improve on my skill a bit more. I know it takes hp to move wet snow and this bad boy has it. Did a review also here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice.....glad to hear this.....I have a Honda 11 horse power....tackle my snow in the morning.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Honda was my first choice but just could not afford, great machine both are for sure.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice machine


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> ?..not sure it's great for break in...


Don't worry about Break-in on that engine. The Briggs is broken in fully at the factory. All you need to do is abuse vast volumes of snow with it 

Great pics BTW! We are under a snowfall warning here...finally! Should get to use it twice to keep the snow at bay. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Have 7 or so hrs. on the clock in 2 snow dumps. Did 2 of my neighbors as well. only blower on the block that handled the wet snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

after watching you, you might have sold a few of your neighbors on toro snowblowers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> after watching you, you might have sold a few of your neighbors on toro snowblowers


Don't forget your commission on those sales


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> after watching you, you might have sold a few of your neighbors on toro snowblowers


 My dealer sold 5 of 6 Blowers yesterday. None went to my street.


----------



## ZippoMan (Nov 27, 2014)

Hanky said:


> My dealer sold 5 of 6 Blowers yesterday. None went to my street.


Remember your dealer doesn't sell Toro anymore!! Too bad.


----------



## ZippoMan (Nov 27, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Don't worry about Break-in on that engine. The Briggs is broken in fully at the factory. All you need to do is abuse vast volumes of snow with it
> 
> Great pics BTW! We are under a snowfall warning here...finally! Should get to use it twice to keep the snow at bay. Weeeeeeeee


I love the abuse vast volumes of snow comment!! Hahaha

I was the photograher/videographer for Hanky! It was impressive to see this Toro not even flinch....no clogs and snow flying!!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Got some great snow 7 or 8 in. fairly light so got a good test here. Man does this Toro blow the snow.

Like leaving a high mark on the power poles when doing the neighbours driveways.


----------



## Gondo (Nov 1, 2015)

You call that snow? I've gone through 4 times that volume, and twice as wet with a 1028 HD with little problems. Only snowblower on the block that will shoot slush. Then again, there is no Honda on the block. Then again the Honda is twice the price.


----------

